# Smallmouth & White Bass around the islands?



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Wanting to take the boy up to the islands for a few days to catch smallies and some white bass. Probably Sunday thru Wednesday. Looking for some reports on how the fishing is doing. Also wondering if the white bass are schooling? Going into a feeding frenzy on top is what I should have said. That is his favorite.
Any info would be helpful.
Thanks ahead
KYBOB


----------

